# Fake oder Echt?



## Amnesie (20. Januar 2009)

Hey,

ne Freundin sucht zZ n neues Handy und ist bei Amazon auf folgendes gestoßen: 

Samsung SGH M8800 Pixon Smartphone ohne Branding: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Das Handy hat 8MP + Touchscreen und hört sich von der Beschreibung her,eher teuer an,laut der Seite bei Amazon kein Simlock oder Vertrag.
Nun meine Frage,kann das sein?Solch ein Handy ohne Vertrag für 400 euro(399euro)?

Is da evtl. irgendwas versteckt?
Danke


----------



## Fighter3 (20. Januar 2009)

echt...google hilft oftmals. Wird auch in anderen Shops in dem Preissegment angeboten:
Preisvergleich für Samsung SGH-M8800 Pixon

Nur weiß ich nicht wie gut das Handy ist....sieht aber wirklich sehr schick aus


----------



## Herbboy (20. Januar 2009)

naja, es gibt bei geizhals ca. 10-20 handys mit touchscreen und cam >5MP, die meisten unter 300€, ein paar sogar unter 200€ und nur wenige teurer als 400€ - natürlich OHNE VERTRAG. warum sollte es dann nicht eines von samsung, die ja in sachen handys, cams und TFTs erfahren sind, mit 8MP unter 400€ geben? wieso glaubst du an einen "fake"? oder kennst du nur die "ohne vertrag"-preise von saturn&co sowie den handyprovidern? DIE sind ja zu 90% maßlos überteuert  

zudem kann eine gute, teure 5MP-cam bessere bilder machen als eine schlechtere, billigere 8MP, d.h. es ist nicht mal klar, dass ein handy mit 8MP-cam unbedingt teurer sein "muss". vlt. wurde ja dafür woanders gespart, zB WLAN hat es nicht (siehe auch unten Testlink). das handy is ja noch recht neu, daher gibt es da wenig meinungen.

hier ein test von 11/08, bei dem der preis mit 420€ taxiert wird. d.h. nun, 1-2 monate später und amazon, sind 400€ dann völlig normal: Samsung M8800 Pixon (Handy) - Test - Fazit: Mächtig Pixel - Xonio.com


----------



## Amnesie (20. Januar 2009)

Öh Sorry Fighter3 und Herbboy,sollte kein Angriff sein,war lediglich ne Frage weil ich mich da nicht so auskenne und auch nur die,wie Herbboy es schon so toll ausdrückt,"Ohne vertrag"-peise von saturn&co.
Also sorry,dass ich gefragt habe..


----------



## Herbboy (20. Januar 2009)

um gottes willen, das hat doch keiner als angriff aufgefaßt 

aber der ton muss halt ein bisschen aufweckend sein  


die preise haben sich seit einführung und dem hpye um das iphone halt bei diesen touchpad-geräten immer weiter nach unten entwickelt, weil da nun konkurrenz herrscht. 400€ is da sogar noch gar nicht mal sooo billig


----------



## poppypraun (21. Januar 2009)

In dem Preisbereich gibt es auch andere sehr gute Handys. Wenn ich mir für das Geld was holen könnte, dann wäre es wohl dieses hier:
Sony Ericsson C905 night black Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Amnesie (21. Januar 2009)

kk danke.


> Wenn ich mir für das Geld was holen könnte, dann wäre es wohl dieses hier:Sony Ericsson C905 night black Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


Habe ich mal vorgeschlagen,danke @ all


----------



## Hanskaese (21. Januar 2009)

Wo wir hier schon beim M8800 Pixon sind hät ich mal an euch ne Frage:

Würdert ihr eher das Samsung oder das HTC Touch HD nehmen/empfehlen?


----------



## Amnesie (23. Januar 2009)

HTC Touch HD,is aber keine empfehlung sondern meine persönliche Meinung,habe es aber auch nie in der Hand gehabt ^^


----------



## M4$T3R CH13F (23. Januar 2009)

Das HTC Touch HD ist auf jeden Fall sehr geil, haben gleich 2 sehr gute freunde von mir und beide mit UMTS-Flat.
Bedient sich sehr schön und Geschicklichkeitsspiele machen auch nen heidenspaß darauf 
Die Geschwindigkeit schwächelt halt etwas unter Windows, aber das war ja (denk ich) noch nie anders.


----------



## GW-Player (23. Januar 2009)

Du könntest vielleicht auch noch das LG KC910 Renoir ins Auge fassen. Ich kann mich bisher auch noch nicht zwischen dem LG und dem Samsung (M8800 Pixon) entscheiden. Ich würde es mir aber mit Vertrag holen. Ich verweise einfach mal auf den Thread den ich zu dem Thema aufgemacht hab. Auch in diesem Forum.


----------



## Hanskaese (23. Januar 2009)

ich hab mir auch nochmal das Nokia 5800 Music Express angeschaut. Da ich nicht soviel Wert auf eine Kamera lege, würden mir die 3,2 MP reichen. Aber keine Ahnung wie das ist und sich gegen die andern schlägt^^


----------



## Mosed (23. Januar 2009)

8 MP in einem Handy ^^

Wenn ich mich recht erinnnere, habe ich mal gelesen, dass alles über 6 MP in einer Kompaktkamera schon Schwachsinn ist, weil die Optik, Licht etc nicht ausreichend Platz findet für gute Bilder.


Wenn es sowieso dabei ist, ok. aber wegen ner kamera ein Handy auszuwählen halte ich für Blödsinn - für Bilder hohlt man sich ne Digitalkamera. Zumal so ein Handy ja nicht mal Zoom hat (ich rede von optischen...) oder wenn dann nur minimal.


Mein nächstes Handy sollte gar keine Kamera haben - denn sonst kann es Probleme geben im Beruf - z.B. bei Porsche darf man mit nem Kamerahandy nicht die Gebäude etc betreten, selbst wenn das Handy aus, Kamera defekt oder sonstwas ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Januar 2009)

Bei solchen Auflösungen ist Bildrauschen vorprogrammiert.
Wie soll auf einen extrem kleinen CCD Chip auch 8MPixel passen. 
Aber man kann sicherlich die Auflösung verringern und trotzdem bessere Fotos machen.


----------



## Hanskaese (24. Januar 2009)

Ich war heute bei Saturn und hab mir mal das Nokia angeschaut. Reagiert schnell, schönes Äußeres und die Menüführung ist auch Überichtlich. Wenn man sich dann noch den Preis von 300-330 Euro anschaut, ist das Handy eine Empfehlung wert^^


----------



## Amnesie (24. Januar 2009)

Jo jedes neue Handy is irgendwie sein Geld wert 
was haltet ihr vom Nokia N96?


----------



## LionelHudz (24. Januar 2009)

Also die 3,2 MP Cams von SE sind immer noch die besten was Qualität (gerade nachts) und Reaktionszeit angeht, Nokia ist da eher etwas träge. HTC ist immer gut dank Windows, auf jeden Fall find ich es besser als z.b. Symbian. Das N96 ist ein schönes Gerät, kann ich empfehlen. Das 5800 ist von der Verarbeitung nicht so der Knaller aber trotzdem für den Preis zu empfehlen. Mein Favorit zur Zeit (wenn Geld nicht von Belang ist) wäre das SE Xperia X1.


----------



## Amnesie (24. Januar 2009)

Ah kk.
Will mir demnächst das N96 holen,nur wunder ich mich darüber,dass ich bei Ebay das Handy umsonst bekomme mit nem super Vertrag und es dann bei t-mobile 200 euro + kack vertrag kostet,würde mir das Angebot im Ebay so gern holen,nur wieder die Frage,wo wir am Anfang wären: Fake oder echt :p ?
Nokia N96 / 1 Vertrag / DHL Express / O2 bei eBay.de: Nokia (endet 06.02.09 09:51:01 MEZ)


----------



## Fighter3 (24. Januar 2009)

ich würde sagen echt...aber um das ganze zu prüfen kannst du auch einfach zum nächsten O2 Shop gehen, der ebay verkäufer ist nämlich nur ein vermittler eines O² vertrags


----------



## LionelHudz (24. Januar 2009)

Scheint echt zu sein das N96, wenn nicht kannst ja Widerufen den Vertrag. Nen IMEI Check würde auch Klarheit bringen.


----------



## Amnesie (24. Januar 2009)

LionelHudz schrieb:


> Scheint echt zu sein das N96, wenn nicht kannst ja Widerufen den Vertrag. *Nen IMEI Check würde auch Klarheit bringen.*


Bitte was??


----------



## Herbboy (25. Januar 2009)

IMEI is so ne art fahrgestellnummer für handys  

such mal per google nach "IMEI anzeigen N96" - kannst du aber erst checken, wenn du es schon hast...


----------



## Mosed (25. Januar 2009)

Amnesie schrieb:


> super Vertrag



Bei jedem Prepaid paket zahlt man deutlich weniger für Gesprächsminuten und SMS.

ob sich das auf 2 jahre verteilit lohnt, die mehrkosten dabei zu zahlen für ein kostenloses handy würde ich mal genau nachrechnen.


----------



## Amnesie (26. Januar 2009)

Mh naja es geht ja auch darum,ob man das geld sofort hat,oder es eben in nem Vertrag mit so ner Art Raten abbezahlt,das Handy kostet mit Prepaid,also ohne Vertrag gut 600-700 euro,wenn nicht mehr,da zahle ich im monat lieber 15 euro + 50 frei sms + freiminuten und handy versicherung


----------



## Herbboy (26. Januar 2009)

also, sorry, nicht böse gemeint, aber: wo zum teufel recherchierst du deine preise? etwa nur bei ebay? das N96 gibt es ohne vertrag in vielen onlineshops für um die 500€, nix 600-700€. hier mal 3 größere shops, die 100% seriös sind:

www.hoh.de - Home of Hardware

Nokia N96 Black Original ohne Vertrag Telekommunikation Handys Vor seinem Vorgaenger muss sich der neue Computer 2.0, das nicht verstecken. Mit integrierten 5 Megapixel Kamera und dem aussreichend grossen internen Speicher wird jeden Hobby-Fotografen

simyo - Weil einfach einfach einfach ist. - Bestellen > Handys > Nokia N96


sogar direkt bei t-mobile/online kriegst du das unter 550€. 


und nur wegen des handys würd ich keinen vertrag eingehen. da hast du nur ärger mit dem rechtezeitigen kündigen und nebenkosten, die du übersehen hast. wenn du noch keinen vertrag hast, dann mach lieber einen neu, der pro monat dann deutlich billiger ist, und leih dir das nötige geld von deinen eltern oder so und zahl lieber DENEN dann pro monat 10-20€ anstatt einem teueren handyvertragsanbieter.


und ne handyversicheurng is für den arsch. bei fahrlässigkeit zahlen auch die nicht, und alles andere is eh über gewährleistung/gerantie und/oder haftpflicht/hausrat abgesichert.


----------



## Amnesie (26. Januar 2009)

Mh ne ich wollte schon gern einen Vertrag haben,einfach wegen den Frei Sms/Frei minuten.Gut,sind monatlich auch 15 euro aber ich hab dann nicht so das gefühl dass ich direkt mein geld vertelefonier ;D bei mir lohnt sich der Vertrag übrigends mehr als ne Prepaid card,da ich 100% alle Freiminuten und Frei SMS aufbrauche und mich das aufladen sowieso immer nervt 
Wo ich die Preise finde?da:
Handy Nokia N96 mit Vertrag und ohne Vertrag bei T-Mobile
Ohne Vertrag 649,is cirka die hälfte von 700  also passt 600-700 
So bei den Seiten die du mir geschickt hast,bin ich mir nie sicher ob das ne verarsche ist,kenne mich da wie gesagt nicht so gut aus und habe schlechte Erfahrungen mit Anbieten die man nicht kennt.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Januar 2009)

das sind absolut seriöse anbieter, das sind shops wie amazon oder mindfactory oder atelco usw.

und bei t-mobile steht halt "ohne vertrag" vermutlich der UVP-preis zur abschreckung, damit man lieber mit vertrag kauft. auch bei saturn/MM zahlst du "mondpreise" ohne vertrag. bei teureren handys ist die differenz natürlich dann besonders hoch, bei nem 50€ handy sind es halt nur 10€...   selbst im shop von t-online, der ja wie t-mobile zum gelichen konzern gehört, kostet das gleiche handy nur 530€: Nokia N96 Mobiltelefon - Ohne Vertrag ! - t-online.de Shop

und wegen der shops: das hier is ein großer preisvergleich, da siehst du auch, welche shops welche "note" bekommen haben. Nokia N96 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland zB hoh und comtech haben weit über 1000 wertungen und noten besser als "gut", das kann man nicht faken. sicherlich wirst du aber beim suchen auch schlechte erfahrungen finden - die hat aber JEDER shop, wenn er so viele kunden hat, manchmal auch wegen querulanten (sauer, dass die nicht SOFORT ein neues handy bekommen, sondern es erst beim hersteller geprüft werden soll, oder sauer wegen "langer lieferzeit" von 1 woche bei vorkasse usw.). wie du siehst hat uB der t-onlineshops sogar ne schlechtere wertung 

simyo hat nur wenige, ich vermute, weil die meisten leute gar nicht wissen, dass die auch handys verkaufen (is ja an sich nur ein prepaid-mobilfunkanbieter).



und wegen des vertrags: wenn du einen OHNE handy abschließt, kostet der halt zB bei t-mobile relax50 + 50SMS nur 10€ statt 20€ oder so (ich kenn die genauen preise nicht).


----------



## Amnesie (26. Januar 2009)

Joa wie gesagt,das Wissen machts ;D.
Hätte kein Problem damit,das Handy für 400 zu kaufen oder was du vorhin gemeint hattest,nur habe ich zZ nicht so viel geld,im Vertrag kostet mich das Handy im direkten Sinne gar nichts,habe halt einen Vertrag mit 15 Euro mtl. und ich finde das ist eigentlich okay für die 50 Frei Sms + 15 Freiminuten oder so 
Also danke für die Beratung,wird aber wohl doch das Ebay angebot werden  Irgendwie is das verlockend und genau das,was ich mir vorgestellt habe 
Oder hat jmd ne alternative zu dem Ebay vertrag oben gefunden?
Also der Vertrag sollte natürlich so billig wie möglich sein,das Handy sollte nichts kosten,cirka 50 Frei Sms Mtl. und vllt noch 10-15 Min. Frei Telefonieren,mehr will ich nicht


----------



## Herbboy (26. Januar 2009)

du musst halt drauf achten, ob du im vertag nix verstecktes hast, das du erst kündigen musst (zB ein abo für klingeltöne), und ob du nicht ab der 51. Minute DEUTLICH mehr zahlst, und dann kann es auch sein, dass es ne weile dauert, bis du das handy überhaupt bekommst.


----------



## Amnesie (26. Januar 2009)

Eine Seite weiter habt ihr mir gesagt,dass das so Okay ist ;D
wasn nun?kann das pls mal einer checken der sich damit auskennt?
Nokia N96 / 1 Vertrag / DHL Express / O2 bei eBay.de: Nokia (endet 06.02.09 09:51:01 MEZ)
Danke


----------



## Fighter3 (26. Januar 2009)

Ich würde die nochmal anschreiben und nachfragen:



> Neu: load-Option. *Für nur 1,- € pro Monat* erhalten Sie Handy-Inhalte von mload im Wert von über 20,- €:
> 5 Klingeltöne oder Logos, 2 Real-Music-Töne und 2 Spiele-Downloads kostenlos!
> Rufnummernportierung (MNP): Eine Rufnummernportierung in diesen Tarif ist möglich, sofern uns eine Kündigungsbestätigung sowie der Auftrag zur Portierung vorliegt. Bitte fragen Sie uns jedoch vor Kauf an!





> 1 Freiminuten gelten für nationale Verbindungen ins Festnetz und für netzinterne Gespräche. Die Fremdnetzoption (auch Gespräche in andere Mobilfunknetze sind in den Freiminuten enthalten) kostet im SMS-Plus 2.50 € / im TIME-Plus 5.00 € und ist nachträglich an der Hotline oder im Online-Kundencenter bestellbar.* Angebot nur gültig bis Antragseingang 30.01.2009 in Verbindung mit einem 24-Monats-Mobilfunktarif, durch den weitere Kosten, wie in der Tarifübersicht ausgewiesen, entstehen. Statt des regulären Kaufpreises i.H.v. 339.- € (inkl. Vertrag), fällt bei diesem Angebot eine* monatliche Nutzungsgebühr von nur 14.95 € für das Handy* an. In der Nutzungsgebühr ist zusätzlich eine Handyversicherung im Wert von 4.95 € enthalten. Nach 24 Monaten ist das Gerät Ihr Eigentum und muss nicht zurückgegeben werden!



Wenn das alles geklärt ist wird ichs kaufen...ich überlege auch gerade schon ob ich mir des hole wenn mein vertrag ausläuft..


----------



## blackwusel (27. Januar 2009)

ich hab jetzt nicht den ganzen fred durchgelesen, aber was ich dazu sagen kann:

diese Load Option war bei mir auch im vertrag enthalten - hat mich schon nach einem monat aufgeregt. man braucht es einfach nicht; es sind zuätzliche kosten!

dann würde noch die taktung interessieren, wahrscheinlich 60/10 oder höher.
50 freiminuten sind verdammt wenig. (soviel habe ich auch) und ich telefoniere schon echt wenig und komme damit nicht aus.

die gesprächspreise sind ja auch der hammer. ich finde die viel zu teuer

Gespräche netzextern 0.59 €
Gespräche netzintern / Mailbox 0.39 €
Gespräche ins Festnetz 0.39 €


mit so einen vertrag wird man auf 2 jahre nicht glücklich.

zum handy selbst: ich hatte mir das n95 mit vertrag geholt und ich fand das schon richtig schlecht (aufgrund von symbian os und dieses signieren welches man zum installieren von software machen muss). ich habs dann nach 3 monaten verkauft und mir was vernünftiges zugelegt (htc)

kleiner tipp: lass dir keine handy-versicherung für 3 euro andrehen; nach einem jahr willst du das handy bestimmt wieder verkaufen.


----------



## Fighter3 (27. Januar 2009)

ob einem die nokias gefallen ist sicher ansichtssache, aber die load-option (spiele runterladen) kann man auf Wunsch auch ausschalten wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe...es ist übrigens eine Telefonnummer angegeben unter der man das alles nachfragen kann. Die Preise sind auch nicht höher als die Standartpreise von der Telekom, einziges Manko ist das du die Freiminuten wahrscheinlich nur ins Festnetz und zu O² verwenden kannst...


----------



## Amnesie (27. Januar 2009)

Erstmal danke an alle,die sich damit auseinandersetzen und Tipps geben.
Zu den Freiminuten kann ich nur sagen,dass ich eigentlich so gut wie nie vom Handy telefoniere,schreibe hauptsächlich nur SMS aber wenn ich Freiminuten habe,werde ich stattdessen einfach mal kurz durchklingeln,is auch besser als in ner SMS,also geht das schon klar mit 50 Freiminuten und 50 Sms.Ob das nur in o2 geht weiß ich jetzt nicht,oben steht ja 1 Freiminute in alle netze und,wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe,den (rest?) dann Netzintern,also wirklich nur o2,aber meine ganzen Freunde haben meines wissens auch größtenteils o2,von dem her 
Wegen der Handyversicherung passt das schon,ein Vertrag bis 20 euro wäre für mich i.O.,also sind 15 (14,95euro) sogar noch unten drunter,was ich gern bereit bin zu zahlen.
Was ich noch nicht ganz verstanden habe ist,ob da noch versteckte Kosten dazu kommen (siehe oben die Zitate von Fighter3).Soll ich daraus entnehmen,dass es nicht nur bei den 15 euro bleibt..?


----------



## Fighter3 (27. Januar 2009)

einfach da kurz anrufen, aber ich denke nicht dass da irgendne falle ist...


----------



## Amnesie (28. Januar 2009)

Frage an Blackwusel: Wie viele Kosten kamen denn genau dazu?
Und was is nochma ne Tackung von 60/10  ?


----------



## blackwusel (1. Februar 2009)

Amnesie schrieb:


> Frage an Blackwusel: Wie viele Kosten kamen denn genau dazu?
> Und was is nochma ne Tackung von 60/10  ?



Sind meist schon in den mntl. 15€ als _versteckte kosten_ enthalten. Es werden so um die 1-2€ sein. 
Habe mir die Auktion nicht so genau angesehen... ich zitiere grade mal ein bisschen:



> 1 Freiminuten gelten für nationale Verbindungen ins Festnetz und für netzinterne Gespräche. Die Fremdnetzoption Was ist das? (auch Gespräche in andere Mobilfunknetze sind in den Freiminuten enthalten) kostet im SMS-Plus 2.50 € / im TIME-Plus 5.00 € und ist nachträglich an der Hotline oder im Online-Kundencenter bestellbar.
> * Angebot nur gültig bis Antragseingang 30.01.2009 in Verbindung mit einem 24-Monats-Mobilfunktarif, durch den weitere Kosten, wie in der Tarifübersicht ausgewiesen, entstehen. Statt des regulären Kaufpreises i.H.v. 339.- € (inkl. Vertrag), fällt bei diesem Angebot eine monatliche Nutzungsgebühr von nur 14.95 € für das Handy an. In der Nutzungsgebühr ist zusätzlich eine Handyversicherung Die besagte Handyversicherung im Wert von 4.95 € enthalten. Nach 24 Monaten ist das Gerät Ihr Eigentum und muss nicht zurückgegeben werden!



Öhm ja. Wie die anderen schon geschrieben haben. Man bezahlt einmal den Vertrag und dann noch das Handy; 720€ für ein Handy auf 2 Jahre ist ganz schön teuer

Die *Taktung* 60/10 besagt dass die erste Minute voll berechnet wird und danach alle 10 sekunden.

(Ich würde mir da lieber Das beste Handy der Welt holen)


----------



## Amnesie (3. Februar 2009)

blackwusel schrieb:


> Öhm ja. Wie die anderen schon geschrieben haben. Man bezahlt einmal den Vertrag und dann noch das Handy; 720€ für ein Handy auf 2 Jahre ist ganz schön teuer



Das stimmt,nur is das auch ne art finanzierung,wenn man so ein Handy haben will und nicht gleich 720€ auf einmal hat,nimmt man halt nen Vertrag mit dem man Glücklich wird  wäre ich auch in dem fall 
Komme nur noch nich auf das oben beschriebene klar,heißt das nun 50 frei sms in ALLE netze?also wirklich 50sms,kein kopf machen in welches netz oder nur in ein bestimmtes?genauso mit den freiminuten.
danke!


----------



## Herbboy (3. Februar 2009)

also, ehrlich gesagt: bevor du dir noch wochen den kopf zerbrichst nimm dir lieber nen vertrag bei nem laden oder direkt bei nem tshop, wo du 100% weißt, was du eingehst, und nimm in gottes namen halt KEIN luxus-protz-handy, sondern nur ein vom vertrag aus subventioniertes handy, das du von deinem vorhandenen budget bezahlen kannst. wenn du genau schaust, dann findest du sicher auch ein handy, bei dem die vertragszusatzkosten sich lohnen, zB das Sony C905 kostet neu ab 360€, bei tmobile mit relax50 kostet es 130€. oder das nokia E66 neu ab 280€, mit relax50 sind es 80€. oder das samsing m8800 pixon neu 330€, mit relax50 kostet es 130€. 

(und die "neu"-preise sind wirklich die billigsten, die ich finden konnte)


und vlt. bst du ja sogar für einen schüler/studententarif berechtigt.


----------



## TheGamler (3. Februar 2009)

Hanskaese schrieb:


> Wo wir hier schon beim M8800 Pixon sind hät ich mal an euch ne Frage:
> 
> Würdert ihr eher das Samsung oder das HTC Touch HD nehmen/empfehlen?



Ich schau mir immer Testberichte von 

Handy-Test & Testberichte auf inside-handy.de

und:
Handy Bestenliste - CHIP Online
an.

Vergleiche dann deren Ergebnisse/Eindrücke/Fazite !

hoff ich konnte helfen


----------

